# Is it time to walk away????



## cheeks (Apr 22, 2011)

I have been with my husband for ten years now, married for seven. I have two children with a previous man. I have been struggeling inside because my husband can be a very nice man, however, recently the niceness is hard to find in him. He has become so negative about everything from work to the world economy. When he gets home from work I literally feel drained of all my positive energy and just exhausted. These days he has nothing nice to say about ANYONE or ANYTHING! As a result our intimate life has taken a HUGE downswing as I no longer feel connected to him. Recently, my teenage son (15 years old) has been giving us much stress and last evening I was told that he has to go and if I do not like it for me to hit the road too. I agree that our problems with our son are out of control but I also disagree with kicking him out as he needs us more than ever. My son is really struggeling with the loss of 5 close family members over the last 12 month and his father, who was very close to him has pushed him away. When I confronted my son about his problems he finally opened up and screamed from the top of his lungs that "he needs a father". This just ripped my heart in two!!!! I really feel as if it is past time to get me and the kids out of dodge and quick!!!! However, we had some money put back and I have just learned that he is not going to split it or anything as he says "it's your f..... problem, not mine" Need some reassurance that I am not being unreasonable and that it is time to cut my losses and move on.


----------

